# After I've finished my coffee....



## boskysquelch (Jun 16, 2006)

...I'm getting on my bike to hoike up to the Minack, and sit down to the matinnee of  _The Wind & the Willows_...*why aren't you?* 

I've even have spare tickets...but you are alll tooooo busy innit! 


http://www.minack.com/theatregoers/webcams.htm

I'll be in the Gods so you won't see meh!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 16, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> ...I'm getting on my bike to hoike up to the Minack, and sit down to the matinnee of  _The Wind & the Willows_...*why aren't you?*
> 
> I've even have spare tickets...but you are alll tooooo busy innit!
> 
> ...


'cos it's too damn far  

.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 16, 2006)

> cos it's too damn far


and there's too many hills


----------



## Derian (Jun 16, 2006)

I want to go


----------



## Epico (Jun 16, 2006)

The minack is ace.

Not so sure about Wind in the Willows though 

How was it bosky?


----------



## zenie (Jun 16, 2006)

Is that the outdoor theatre thing?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG it was superb! 

I had a lovely journey up there very few cars and managed to take in all the sights...oh you know...the view back to Pz from the top of Newlyn...the Merry Maidens...Lamorna Cove Pottery...but I shouldn't go ON! 

Anyways..nine miles and an hour later I got there and had plenty of time to have a bifta looking down onto PorthCurno...chatted with some tourists down from Bodmin(told them to pop over to Golitha Falls on their way back,,,,of course!!!) and then gave Derian a bell ...and talked to her answer machine.
 

Then  I went into the theatre proper 5mins before start to find my seat as yer do...it WAS the best seat in the house and the only one left...heee heee...I sat next to a young lady called Iona who was skiving off school with her mum and we laughed at the other 400 odd kids in their school uniforms. Iona shared her "NO Liquorice Here!" Fruit Allsorts with me but she didn't want any of my carrots.... 

The performance was like a cross between League of Gentlemen and Black Adder...v bizarre!!!!

I forgot how good I was at _panto_...Iona and I led all the clapping and shouted out where the man who looked like a Bunny was sitting and made him put on Bunny Ears...everytime!!!!!...he was very very very embarassed when he had to bounce around on the fur topped space-hopper wearing his ears but the actors took a Polaroid so he would have something to remember his performance. And we warned Mole when the Weasels were being naughty...and yeah of course we told Toad it was okay nick the car and We didn't think it very fair he got 20 years fer twokking.

Oh and we took of our socks and shoes and then EVERYBODY started doing it...copycats!

During the break Iona and I very sensibly said we would have our icecream later on the beach rather than queueing(<que?) for 20 mins and we wondered if the girl who had fainted was okay,...then we saw her getting a lolly so yeah she was fine.

Then We were the first to spot the 30ft basking shark that went by...twice...in both directions,,,even though the first time someone said it was jus seaweed We knew it wasn't and went Haha! ( Simpsons' Nelson stylee) when the fin reared up...the second time it went past it was soooooooooooo clear than some of the kids shouted Jaws!!!...but we knew they were friendly and wondered when the dolphins would come along...but they didn't.Can't have everything eh?


Anyways...the show was teh funny and when it ended Iona went home with her mum and then I went down to Porth Chapel beach for a swim...with lapis coloured jellyfish and shoals of sand eels...I swam out about quarter of a mile after spending a while snapping the jelly...stayed out there diving about for around half and hour...then came back to the beach and then spent a couple of hours amusing tourists going out to chin deep with me digicam taking more pickies of the jellies and fish/eels...then I spent a while longer taking snaps of the skeletons of By the Wind Sailors...

Oh I haven't told you about all the flowers and the honeysuckle and the rose briars..the foxgloves...campions...sea pinks and blue...the sedges..the butter cups...the shrews...oo better stop hadn't I?

Waaaannnaaaa see the pictures?


----------



## trashpony (Jun 16, 2006)

That's almost rory-esque honey 

And yes, we wanna see the pictures


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> I've even have spare tickets...but you are alll tooooo busy innit!
> 
> 
> http://www.minack.com/theatregoers/webcams.htm


Wasn't that you just going past the camera on the way to the loo?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 16, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Wasn't that you just going past the camera on the way to the loo?



Nah I'm jus back in Pz now. 

Listening to some weird thing about Chess Players on R4. 


be back in a bit with a pickee.

e2a and listening to swallows whistling about having their supper! 

e2a2 ::: that scene is where Badger tries to teach Toad the error of his ways! With the help of Mole and Ratty ...but he doesn't listen!


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2006)

wat a wuverley time you had...i am well envious


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 16, 2006)

*when Toad got snetenced.*







I'm gonna have to look at the others tomorrow...I'll jus quickly do the shark...flagging fast now.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 16, 2006)

*sharky*


----------



## mauvais (Jun 16, 2006)

Outdoor theatre's ace. We have something like that up North in Williamson Park, Lancaster  

When I was little, they did Wind in The Willows there, with this folly/memorial as the main set, and Toad abseiled down the side with his bedsheets.






I'll always remember it as Toad Hall now


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 17, 2006)

*jelly*






*must set to macro ffs! ...you have to focus on the water then drop the camera a tad to get the object under the water into focus...pesky waves...am deffo going back for more of these tomorrow.. 

that's nice mavis. 

actually I reckon Wind in the Willows is another of those taken fer granted things...I used to think it was about how horrid Toad was...but in fact it's about how nice it is to have friends and stuff innit?


----------



## mauvais (Jun 17, 2006)

It's easily the coolest of its kind 

Meh, I feel warm and fuzzy now, and that's not allowed


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 17, 2006)

*skellys*






By the Wind skeletons..

this is what they look like fresh dead...







wanna see something less fuzzy n warm?


----------



## zenie (Jun 17, 2006)

Have you got a waterproof case for your camera? 

Pics are cool bosky


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 17, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Have you got a waterproof case for your camera?
> 
> Pics are cool bosky



Ta!

And nope! I riskit fer a biskitt! tbh I've soaked the thing a couple of times and have got sand in the lens between elements...it's now over 4 years old and has been fairly hammered with skatepark/beachlife n bikes and I reckon it's on it's way out. ...looking at my credit card atm in a very very flippant manner*. 







*in fact bumped into some local photoglitterati the otherday and did a spot of techno_nerding with them...and the general concensus was go buy a decent Canon body and there are plenty of lenses around to "_borrow_"...but I still can't get away from wh0ring Nikons.


----------



## Derian (Jun 17, 2006)

What a lovely thread   The Minack's one of my favourite places and your pics have made me even more envious. It sounds as if lil Iona had a wonderful time too  Sorry about the answer machine, I think I might have been asleep, awwr. I want to go to Cornwall for hols and go to the Minack again. I hope you post the rest of the piccies up today - I loved the jellie one especially and want to see more of them ... Glad you had a good time Bosky


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 17, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I want to go to Cornwall for hols and go to the Minack again.



Jus lettus know. 






This is the beach jus West of the Minack...a bit of a commitment to get too...you don't HAVE to be a goat but it helps..the effort if sooooo rewarding the sand is sooooo soft the water crystal clear...the journey down to it you HAVE to go through a tunnel of Honeysuckle( I defy anone to not be seduced by that smell......past a Holy Well...then traverse the so very sketchy man/natuaral made steps on granite in the cliff...whilst accompanied aurally by the babbling brook and waterfall (even now) that runs with the path and then there are the shouting skylarks *schwooon*....this all after passing down a vale inhabited by Victorian Med gardens stuffed full of giant gunneras and skyscraper like eciums.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 17, 2006)

That's beautiful.

I find gunneras a bit frightening - they make me feel like an extra in Doctor Who. But they're ace at the same time


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 17, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I loved the jellie one especially and want to see more of them ...



Have a floater. 






Hiya trashy...I'll give you the Honeysuckle tunnel when I get it off me phone then.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 17, 2006)

*suckle tunnel*






I can fiddle with this fer better quality..but will try to do a better shot this evenin' 



they were drippin' with their perfume. 







e2a ::: my bed is full of sand!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 17, 2006)

Aww - that's beautiful. It must smell amazing 

Mine's just come out - it's a suckle arch rather than a tunnel - not quite the same effect


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 17, 2006)

HAHAHA!...look what I jus found(thought I'd deleted it)...
note The Willows!!!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 19, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> ...am deffo going back for more of these tomorrow..



Well!..I didn't!  had bleddi miserable rotten gum-ache. 

ANyways...decided to treat meself to a kebab instead and thought to burn_it_off the following day with a sprint up there...

AND!

When I started a load of Westerlies started a blowing and it was grim work... so en route I thought I'd take a break at The Merry Maidens..BUT got well p8ssed off with the German Tourists convoyed behind meh...they were SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO obviously looking for the maidens too...I elected to go on past and have a dekko at the roadside tomb jus down form them instead...as I went past the bus stop at the bottm of the filed I decided to look over to the menhir in the opposite fields..missed a shot the other day with a crow on'em...out the corner of my eye I spotted a booooooooooooooootiful fox!!!!!

Very quickly I nipped over to the over side of the road to get a better look through the blackthorn. The fox was by then snuggled in the grass all cheeky, grinning with their arse up in the air...typical canine submissive pose. I thought...hey cubs!!!!...got my camera out quickly...but as I started up it did the bleepy_bleepy thing and OF COURSE this was heard.... yes cutey was lookin worried BUT jus a they spotted me I spotted the OTHER one...2 yards from my feet!!!...this one was a lot meaner looking, scraggy, possible mangey(sp?), and positive more doggy like...hybrid?...anyways it looked straight at me but then spotted the cutey slinking unobtrusively away...and then all hell kicked off...then went MENTAL...the doggy attacked the cutey BIG TIME!!!!...no barking but scuffles and full_frontal joisting like fighting..running at each other full-tilt!!!! Covering the length of the acre sized filed...twas incredible to watch..but I was gutted that I jus couldn't get a shot...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



After it finished and cutey bugggered off...doggy started sh*tting n p*ssing all over the shop but on the other side of the field...toooo far for me too get a shot...so I thought to myself...why don't I "call'im up"...and so I did...for the first time in Meh Life!!!!!...I squeaked like a distressed rabbit...kissing the back of my wet hand...and the fukkr stopped dead in his tracks and then started to come over to me! 

Jus as I rasied my camera to take THE shot...a Mercedes pulled up and blew it's horn and a dude shouted out of the window..."Cud you tell us zeee vay to De iron Maidens pleeeez?"...fffs!!!! ...doggy wasa off like a red coated comet over to the other side of the field.

"yeah up the hill mate!"/.....grrrrrrrrr


they drive off...and I start agin...squeak_squeak.....he comes back!!!!!!!!!...and so does the fkkn Tourists!!!!!

"Are you sure?"



"Yes"....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!...so I take the time to explain to them what I'm doing.

"Yaeh sure! Ha! HA!"...then they blow their horn agin! twats!

But I carry on regardless and get him out of the hedge again and agin...and then every bleddi hippy and Deutsche tourist(okay there were Swiss too) decide I am the offical guide and keep SHOUTING at me for directions.

Okay this event was special and I was soooooo chuffed to see what I saw and do what I did..."talking" to doggy...but I was thoroghly miffed I didn't get a shot..so decided to get into the field proper and go through it to at least get up close to the menhirs I mentioned...and look at the hedge proper...I went through two fields and as I got the point where I couldn't get any further I saw a gingercat jump out of the bottom edge of the fiield and start skipping up the slope...there's me going _phrikkin cats on a killing spree_ and then at the same time drew up my camera and prepared to take a snap of  _a bird killers in the fields_...I pursed my lips and kissed....mwaaaaaaah!..and snapped without really looking at what I'd got thru the lens then I looked down to play back on the screen and got this.

http://playingplace.com/playing/portfolio/foxy.jpg







e2a....awwwwr I thought I was under the _limit_?

e2a2....starnge...me pickees turned into links then back into pickees...piskies? 

e2a3...me suspects hostage crappitude :angry:


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 19, 2006)

And got a couple of these before _something_ else disturbed'im. 

http://playingplace.com/playing/portfolio/cubby.jpg


but as I was leaving the field I did hear a rifle shot.


----------

